# Trivia 9/4



## luckytrim (Sep 4, 2019)

trivia 9/4
DID YOU KNOW...
The most famous soccer field in Tokyo is the Adidas Football  Park. The 
regulation field is located 130 feet above the ground on the  top of Tokyu 
Toyoko Department Store.

1. In which sport would you find a green ball on a green  table?
2. The Phoenicians were a group of people from what is now  ....
  a. - Syria
  b. - Lebanon
  c. - Israel
  d. - Palestine
3. What was the occupation of the infamous Mary Mallon, also  known as 
Typhoid Mary?
4. What nickname was given to Nadya Suleman, the woman from  Southern 
California who gave birth to eight babies in January of  2009?
5. Strange words are These ;
What have you done if you have vocitated a newly acquired  pet?
  a. - Got its Shots
  b. -  Had a microchip implant placed
  c. - had it groomed
  d. - Gave it a name
6. If I suffer from Melissophobia, what is it that I fear  ?
  a. - Bees
  b. - Wasps
  c. - Mosquitoes 
  d. - All of these 
7. Who played Khan in "Star Trek II: The Wrath of  Khan"?
8. What town was Washington going to attack by crossing the  Delaware river?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
February is the only month that can pass without a full  moon.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Snooker
2. - b
3. a Cook
4. 'Octomom'
5. - d
6. - a
7.  Ricardo Montalban
8. Trenton

TRUTH !
It had one in 2018 and will not have another until  2037.


----------

